# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  راهنمایی جهت هجرت از mvc به asp.net cor

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت تمامی اساتید محترم و دوستان برنامه نویس
من پروژه جدیدی رو می خواستم شروع کنم و خیلی علاقه دارم که از asp.net core برای اولین بار استفاده کنم ولی با توجه به اینکه نمی خوام برای اتمام پروژه دچار مشکلات عجیب و غریبی بشم و بتونم سر موقع پروژه رو تحول بدم آیا به نظر شما من با mvc core شروع کنم یا برم سمت mvc قدیمی البته آشنایی و کار مختصری با core 2.2 قبلا داشتم.اگه قرار باشه از core استفاده کنم آیا Core 3 گزینه خوبیه ؟
ضمنا پروژه در مورد وب سایت یک فروشگاه هستش 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید نظر شما برام خیلی مهم هستش

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

لطفا راهنمایی کنید برام مهمه

----------


## chaalesh

مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بستگی به این داره که با کدامیک از تکنولوژی های ASP.NET MVC یا ASP.NET Core بیشتر آشنایی دارید.

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

ممنون از راهنمایی شما

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

باتشکر و سپاس فراوان از وقتی گذاشتید 
من تو mvc که کار می کنم  اکثرا Model رو با Code First در میارمطراحی صفحات رو با bootstap 3 انجام میدماگه قرار باشه با core انجام بدم آیا برم سراغ core 3 ؟
در صورت امکان بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر من جای شما باشم اول یک پروژه غیر مهم رو می نشینم تمرینی با ASP.NET Core انجام میدم و در طی مراحل توسعه اون، کتابخانه ها و ابزارهای موجودم رو به محیط جدید پورت می کنم. بدون طی این مراحل مطمئنا زمان توسعه پروژه اصلی تون میره بالاتر.



> اگه قرار باشه از core استفاده کنم آیا Core 3 گزینه خوبیه ؟


بد فکری نیست، اما عملا بین 2 و 3 غیر از بهبودهای پرفرمنس، تفاوت چندانی وجود نداره.

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

پاسپاس فراوان ازشما استاد بزرگوار

----------

